# Looking for painting job in Canada



## victoriapaula (Mar 18, 2013)

Me and my husband currently live in Manchester, U.K. My husband is a qualified Painter and decorator we would like to relocate to Canada. Is there anybody who has found a job in Canada in this profession??? and could give us any advice??.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

This is not an occupation needed in Canada. He will need to find pre-arranged employment. I suggest you do a reccie and check out the job situation and knock on some doors and get an idea of where you want to live in this huge country.


----------



## victoriapaula (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you. we have been looking at Saskatchewan or British Columbia. I have a degree in Criminology & Criminal Justice but that is a degree that is in much demand also. .


----------

